# schwinn b10e questions



## kos22us (Feb 2, 2014)

the schwinn b10e was sold for just 33 & 34 correct ?

it came in both 26" & 28"    ?

did it come with both stainless and enameled fenders ?  

same for the wheel sets ... enameled and chrome  ?  


if any of you guys have pics of nice originals please share 


thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2014)

The B10E was offered '33-'35. They came in both 26" and 28". The guards (fenders) were stainless except on the '35 B10EC which were painted. Chrome wheels on all B10s. Look at Dave's site http://www.nostalgic.net/ for images. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just sold this one a few months ago.  Had painted back fender.  Never took the crank off to find out the year.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 3, 2014)

B= ballooner I.E. B10E
the 28" wheel will not be prefixed with (B) I.E.  #10E, catalogs show this model in 1936 also
_


----------



## tailhole (Feb 4, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> B= ballooner I.E. B10E
> the 28" wheel will not be prefixed with (B) I.E.  #10E, catalogs show this model in 1936 also
> _




Thanks for this nugget of info.  I never knew what the B stood for.  Do you know what the E is?  I assume the 10 is the size designation?  There were the smaller B9E too, correct?


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Thanks for this nugget of info.  I never knew what the B stood for.  Do you know what the E is?  I assume the 10 is the size designation?  There were the smaller B9E too, correct?




The "E" is for equipped... as in extra goodies.
REC


----------



## tailhole (Feb 5, 2014)

REC said:


> The "E" is for equipped... as in extra goodies.
> REC




Thanks, that's pretty neat.  Anyone know what the number means?  And there is a B-9e too, right?


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Thanks, that's pretty neat.  Anyone know what the number means?  And there is a B-9e too, right?




I'm pretty sure the "10" is the frame design. a "9" is slightly different as is a 1 & 1/2. Seems as though there was a page on this stuff on the web somewhere. Might wanna Google it...

REC


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 5, 2014)

I understand the B10e had chrome triple step rims.  We're these nickel or chrome?


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 26, 2014)

*is iot possible they had chrome fenders*

just found a set of wide 28" raingutter  fenders that were chrome at one time


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2014)

I do not think that triple stem rims came stock on B10s. I have two original Excelsior B10s  and neither have triple drops. I was told that the "E" stands for electric, meaning that it has a light.


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 26, 2014)

*1935*

At least in 1935, both B9 and B10E had chrome 26" drop center rims.
B9 - black 26x2.125 tires, stainless fenders
B10E - red 26x2.125 tires, stainless fenders, tank, headlight, horn, rear luggage carrier


----------

